# Boston Legal 04/18/06 (Tri-State Area) NY/NJ



## EZRyde (May 23, 2003)

Boston Legal was not recorded due to "Breaking News: Tram Rescue"! Does anyone know if it will reair later tonight or another night?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I called WABC (NY) and they have no plans to repeat the episode. The person I spoke to was annoyed, she had taped it last night and didn't even know she didn't have the show until the phone calls started this morning.

According to a disccusion board at abc.com the epsiode aired after Oprah at something like 2:35a. Looks like we may be out of luck.


----------



## EZRyde (May 23, 2003)

lew said:


> I called WABC (NY) and they have no plans to repeat the episode. The person I spoke to was annoyed, she had taped it last night and didn't even know she didn't have the show until the phone calls started this morning.
> 
> According to a disccusion board at abc.com the epsiode aired after Oprah at something like 2:35a. Looks like we may be out of luck.


You're right! I figured that would happen so I ended up taping everything from 1AM to 4AM. It came on around 2:05AM.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I feel like I'm in another universe. I watched Boston Legal last night, recorded at its usual time, from WABC.

I guess ABC let the digital transmission go out with the network content and only interrupted the analog broadcast. :up:


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I feel like I'm in another universe. I watched Boston Legal last night, recorded at its usual time, from WABC.
> 
> I guess ABC let the digital transmission go out with the network content and only interrupted the analog broadcast. :up:


Good catch!!! :up: :up: :up:

The DTiVo recorded the ABC-7 NY feed which was the "Special Report". The HD-TiVo recorded the DTV HD-ABC NY feed, which was Boston Legal (with no break-ins for the special report).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jon777 said:


> Good catch!!! :up: :up: :up:
> 
> The DTiVo recorded the ABC-7 NY feed which was the "Special Report". The HD-TiVo recorded the DTV HD-ABC NY feed, which was Boston Legal (with no break-ins for the special report).


It actually even makes some sense to do it that way, too... since ABC has a subchannel for news; I'm surprised they didn't have rolling text letting people know about it, though. But I'm also happy they didn't.


----------



## EZRyde (May 23, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I feel like I'm in another universe. I watched Boston Legal last night, recorded at its usual time, from WABC.
> 
> I guess ABC let the digital transmission go out with the network content and only interrupted the analog broadcast. :up:


Wow! I didn't know that....I have digital cable but not HD. A very good catch dswallow! I know for next time if I ever have HD.

This doesn't work for Digital cable right? I have Comcast in NJ.

Thanks!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

EZRyde said:


> Wow! I didn't know that....I have digital cable but not HD. A very good catch dswallow! I know for next time if I ever have HD.
> 
> This doesn't work for Digital cable right? I have Comcast in NJ.


It probably would work if you were viewing the HD channel for WABC via Comcast. But otherwise it's the analog channel Comcast is redistributing for SD.

You don't necessarily need an HDTV to use an HD decoder box from Comcast -- it can downconvert to SD resolutions too.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I watched last night on Cablevision WABC-HD. I didn't even realize there was a problem until I read this thread.

This has to be the first time my cable DVR caught something that my Tivo missed.

DR


----------



## EZRyde (May 23, 2003)

dswallow said:


> It probably would work if you were viewing the HD channel for WABC via Comcast. But otherwise it's the analog channel Comcast is redistributing for SD.
> 
> You don't necessarily need an HDTV to use an HD decoder box from Comcast -- it can downconvert to SD resolutions too.


When I watch the HD channel (using a regular digital box) on Comcast for ABC, all I get is a blackscreen with just the sound. I guess that means I cant see it then right?


----------



## bpgveg14 (Jan 19, 2005)

Damn Tram! 

ABC execs should ALL be put to death! I had to buy 2 epps of Commander-In-Chief from iTunes and am now trying to convert so I can watch it on my Humax DVD/TiVo. ABC should ALWAYS offer reruns to their loyal fans when they have to pre-empt shows!

Guess I'll have to do the same with Boston Legal - which I haven't watched yet. Too bad we can't transfer shows coast to coast in situations like this!


----------

